# headspace in secondary for beer



## dragonmaster42 (Jan 14, 2009)

Decided it was time to clean out the fridge. I just started a 5g batch of a cream ale (all extract). My plan was to rack this into a secondary after a week or so and starta batch of Scottish 80 (partial extract) next.I only have one primary.


The problem is, the onlyempty carboy I have is6 gallon. Would the headspace be too much if I put the5 gallon batch of cream ale in there while it's conditioning? I know wine would be an issue, but wasn't sure about beer.


----------



## Jeff D (Jan 14, 2009)

There is going to be enough CO2 in there I wouldn't worry about it. I have given up the racking and secondary on my beer. After two weeks I bottle or keg it.


Jeff


----------



## smurfe (Jan 15, 2009)

You really need to put a layer of CO2 on top of that if you are going to leave it any length of time but Jeff is right, there will be quite a bit of CO2 in there. It would be advantageous to give it a shot of CO2 in the carboy and then rack into it if you have any. What I would do if you couldn't wait is to just leave the cream ale in the primary another week and use that carboy as the primary for the other batch providing you use a blow off tube. I too never use a secondary for beer anymore.


----------



## Travisty (Jan 15, 2009)

I did an IPA a bit ago that I lost a bit to spillage. I had decided to do a secondary for some reason. I think I was going to dry hop and then decided against it but the racking idea stuck in my head. Anyway I racked into a 3 gallon carboy, a 1 gallon jug and a 1/2 gallon jug. I was only able to get about a quart into the 1/2 gallon jug. I sealed it up and when I opened it to bottle some pressure had definitely built up, but it's color was noticebly darker than the rest of the batch. I'm fairly certain it had oxidized with all that headspace above it. From now on if I do a secondary (which I'm not likely to do very much) I'm going to try and be sure I have very little headspace.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks all. The few batches of beer I've made so far, I've racked to a secondary, but I've read and heard quite a bit that leaving it in the primary works just as well. Less chance of contamination, too, I would think. I'lljust leave it in there and wait until it's ready to bottle. 


Smurfe, I didn't think of using the carboy as a primary. Would I need to wrap a towel around it to keep light out? 


I'm not really in that big of a rush. It's just my lack of patience at times and urge to try new recipes gets the better of me. This beer/wine hobby is just too addictive!!!


----------



## Jeff D (Jan 15, 2009)

DWRHAHB The waiting is why I started brewing beer, you can be drinking in 3 or 4 weeks. Just don't sit in direct sunlight, it will be fine. But make sure to use a blow off hose.


Jeff


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Jan 15, 2009)

A friend that makes homebrew got me started for the same reason when I was talking to him about makingwine a while back. A majority of the equipment is the same so I figured what the heck, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 16, 2009)

You don't need to wrap a carboy in a towel but if the fermentation area is bright, it isn't a bad idea and is recommended. Many use only carboys for primary fermenter. 


One other thing I will add about interchangeable equipment. I use all of my equipment for beer and wine EXCEPT the plastic primary buckets. I have one for wine and one for beer. The odors that leach into the plastic can transfer to the other. The beer bucket smells much stronger than the wine bucket. My beer bucket was a wine bucket before. No real issue there but I wouldn't use my beer bucket for wine. Many do though. I can normally tell when they do though in the wine taste. 


Another thing to add is the plastic buckets are not made of lifetime materials and for no more than they cost, it wouldn't hurt to change them out every year or so. If you ever get a bacteria or infection the source will probably be from that plastic primary bucket. If you are a serious and lifelong brewer and or winemaker. Try to move to a stainless fermenter. It will last forever, clean and sanitize easier and safer and can be used for beer and wine.


----------



## Travisty (Jan 16, 2009)

Do you have a stainless conical Smurfe? I was thinking it would be great to have one or two someday andI was wondering if it would be beneficial for wine as well as beer.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 16, 2009)

Travisty said:


> Do you have a stainless conical Smurfe? I was thinking it would be great to have one or two someday andI was wondering if it would be beneficial for wine as well as beer.




Yeah, I have a 7.5 gallon conical. I use it for wine and beer.


----------



## Travisty (Jan 16, 2009)

Ooooh, color me jealous!


So do you find that the 7.5 gal is sufficient for you or do you think a larger one would be more useful?


----------



## smurfe (Jan 16, 2009)

It is sufficient for my use. I do mostly 5-6 gallon batches so it works quite well. When I do a 10 gallon beer I normally split the wort with a buddy I brew with. He takes half and ferments at home with his stuff and yeast choice. I have thought about a 14 gallon temp controlled conical but that will have to wait until I get a brew house built. That one I have I picked up pretty cheap on eBay for like $230.00. The ones you see at around $500.00 at a lot of places are much much nicer and worth the cash but this one works just fine for me. If I ever got another though I would get one of the nicer ones.


----------



## farmer (Jan 16, 2009)

I read some where a general rule of thumbone week in the primary and two weeks in the secondary and bottle . That is what I have been doing, so how long do you leave thebeer in the primary if you don't rack it to the secondary?


----------



## Jeff D (Jan 17, 2009)

I am drinking one as I type, it's three weeks old today. It will get beter in time, but not bad now. I have two 13 gallon stainless fermentors, used plasti9c for years. Stainless is wonderful!!


Jeff


----------

